# Large trophy base



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I was given a sketch and asked to build a replacement for this trophy for a General at the base. I think he just wants to refresh the look of the trophy, change some info on plates, etc. 

While it is some really pretty Walnut about 90% of it will be covered with engraved plates - ugh! But it's finished and they can do with it what they want, I guess. The base is 17" square, the next level is 15 1/2" square, and the top 2" section on which the cup locates is 10" square. The one critical dimension I was given is that it has to be 21 1/2" tall to the top of the cup. Everything is just setting in place, nothing fastened down in the photos. The missiles were taken from the old trophy and the cup is new.

Original trophy - 








New trophy - 
























Enjoy!
David


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You get some interesting projects! Looks beautiful


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

David that is so nice. I always look forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice project


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## DaleFiorillo (Oct 30, 2017)

Very, very admirable, for a General, you deserve a promotion!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, Guys! The main reason I post these is because they are different. My skillset _definitely_ gets tested on some of these so I tend to post just the projects that are a bit off the beaten path. 

I appreciate y'all taking a look!
David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another in your long line of beautiful jobs, David.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Major improvement.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice with a nice looking finish, David.


----------

